# Entscheidungshilfe - Rucksackgröße [EVOC FR Modelle]



## platt_ziege (13. November 2018)

hallöle

wäre dufte wenn ihr mir bitte bei einer entscheidungsfindung weiter helfen würdet, da mir bisher die erfahrungswerte fehlen.

ich habe recht günstig folgende modelle geschossen:
- enduro mit 16l
- trail mit 22l
- tour mit 30l

vorab noch angemerkt, dass ich mir für die "feierabend" runde, sobald zu einem angemessenen preis verfügbar, die race variante mit 10l kaufen wollen würde.

eigentlich geht es nur darum, ob ich nun das enduro oder trail modell behalte.
das tour modell ist ja wirklich nur für mehrtägige ausfahrten ausgelegt, aber ich weiss nun nicht was die richtige wahl für dazwischen (race 10l und tour 30l) wäre (20l gibs ja in xl nicht)?

wenn ich meine regenjacke und hose in den enduro packe, nehmen diese nichtmal 1/3 in anspruch.
was nimmt den ausser pannenallerlei, verpflegung und regenklamotten noch so alles mit?
davon ab, wiegt der trail gefühlt fast so viel wie der tour und schon deutlich spürbar schwerer ggü dem enduro, welcher zwar zudem als blackline ausführung vorliegt, ich aber glaube dass die unterschiede hinsichtlich lüftung des rückens und bauchgurtes eher marketing phantasien und somit vernachlässigbar sind. die wenigen unterschiede in der aufteilung finde ich ebenso nicht ausschlaggebend, wobei die 6l unterschied zwischen enduro und trail wohl irgendwie auch über die seitentaschen (beim trail geschlossen mit reizverschluss) zustande kommen müssen. denn wenn ich alle handtücher die in den enduro passen in den trail stopfe (2 grosse badelaken, je 1 dusch- und handtuch), passt dort ins hauptfach "nur" noch ein normales handtuch, was aber keine 6l ausmacht....

was tun....?
dank euch!

*NACHTRAG*: 
dadurch dass die evocs ja eher höher aber flacher sind, tragen sie sich zum biken sehr gut wie ich finde, liegen auch wirklich überall stramm an, sprich da schlaggert nixhin und her. ich frage mich nur, in wie weit es bei dem grossen tour modell sinn macht, dort noch einen protektor zu haben? ich meine wenn man mit so einem grossen rucksack auf mehrtägige touren geht, wird er ja eh immer sehr voll sein, im gegensatz zu den "kleineren" die man ja nicht immer komplett vollstopft.
meine überlegung dahinter geht richtung deuter trans alpine el, der dann wohl besser belüftet ist, was bei mehrtägigen touren bestimmt ein vorteil wäre, zumal mit rund 30l zeugs aufm rücken, auch keine so crazy stunts hinlegen wird....


----------



## Trail-Fox (13. November 2018)

Also, Du hast beide Rucksäcke vor Dir liegen und die Möglichkeit genau Deinen Kram in beide mal zur Probe zu verstauen. Entscheiden kannst Du Dich aber trotzdem nicht...
Glaubst Du jetzt wirklich, hier von Fremden (die weder Deine Anforderungen oder Deinen Inhalt kennen, noch beide Rucksäcke vor sich haben) eine für Dich passende Empfehlung zu bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (13. November 2018)

Trail-Fox schrieb:


> Also, Du hast beide Rucksäcke vor Dir liegen und die Möglichkeit genau Deinen Kram in beide mal zur Probe zu verstauen. Entscheiden kannst Du Dich aber trotzdem nicht...
> Glaubst Du jetzt wirklich, hier von Fremden (die weder Deine Anforderungen oder Deinen Inhalt kennen, noch beide Rucksäcke vor sich haben) eine für Dich passende Empfehlung zu bekommen?


ich hoffe es, ja ;-)
denn es geht ja wie beschrieben jetzt NICHT um irgendwelche eigenschaften, sondern ausschliesslich um die grösse, wo mir wie ebenfalls beschrieben die erfahrung fehlt, auch bzgl dessen was man so/ihr so auf tagestouren mit nehmt!


----------



## Trail-Fox (13. November 2018)

Ja und genau da ist doch jeder anders. Erfahren welcher Dir passt kannst also nur selbst. 
Eine Daseinsberechtigung haben beide Größen.


----------



## Meaculum (13. November 2018)

Vor der Entscheidung stehe ich auch, wobei es wohl eher der Trail wird. Optisch ist der Enduro zwar schöner, aber das bisschen mehr an Platz beim Trail ist auch ned schlecht.

Vom Gewicht ist der Unterschied glaube ich gar nicht so groß... der Trail hat ja den Regenschutz immer dabei. Ohne diesen sprechen wir bestimmt auch nur noch von 100 bis 150 g Unterschied für den Rucksack selbst.


----------



## platt_ziege (13. November 2018)

wie geschrieben geht es mir grundsätzlich weder um unterschiede bzgl der funktion als auch optik, keine clownsfarben, schlicht schwarz reicht mir ;-)
natürlich ist beim enduro der 2-fach reizverschluss und das trinkblasenfach praktischer, aber beim trail die echten seitentaschen mit reizverschluss.

ich nehme mal an, du hast die beiden noch nicht vor dir, oder? kann mir wie gesagt die 6l unterschied nur mit hinzunahme der seitlichen taschen erklären.
wg dem gewicht hast natürlich recht, ich werd sie morgen mal nackich versuchen auffer küchenwaage zu wiegen...

ich weiss halt nur nicht, in welche richtung die abstufung mehr sinn macht, 6l weniger zum race mit 10l, oder 8l nach oben hin zum tour mit 30l....


----------



## Jacoul (14. November 2018)

Du willst mittelfristig ja 3 Größen behalten, richtig?

-30Liter für mehrtägige Touren
-16-22Liter für lange Tagestouren
-10Liter für Feierabendrunde

Wenn man das so stehen lassen kann, würde ich persönlich die 16Liter für Tagestouren nehmen, und für Feierabendrunden einen noch kleineren mit 6Liter.

Ich habe für längere Touren auch einen 30Liter Explorer Pro, für lange Tagestouren reicht mir der 12Liter Stage und für die Feierabendrunde nehme ich so ein MX Hydropack mit. Für Tagestouren hatte ich erst den 6Liter Stage, der da aber doch etwas knapp war. Vielleicht wäre der aber was für dich für die Feierabendrunde? Ich hab den noch im Bikemarkt stehen, allerdings wird dir die helle Farbe wohl nicht taugen.


----------



## Meaculum (14. November 2018)

@platt_ziege Mit der Optik meinte ich eher die Optik, also Größe, auf dem Rücken. Alles andere ist Geschmacksache und in Black dann eh vernachlässigbar.

Habe leider nicht beide zusammen hier Zuhause. Den Trail kann ich günstig vor Ort kaufen und den Enduro müsste ich bestellen. Hatte beide nur Mal vor einiger Zeit zusammen beim Händler gesehen. Da wirkte der Enduro schlanker.

Nachdem ich aber nur einen Rucksack benötige wird es wohl eher der Trail. In M/L ist der auch nur 4 Liter größer, hat dazu noch eine Regenhülle und die Außentaschen mit ZIP machen Sinn.

Solltest Du aber eh drei Rucksäcke haben wollen, dann ist der Enduro vielleicht auch die passende Zwischengröße.


----------



## missfranzi (14. November 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> natürlich ist beim enduro der 2-fach reizverschluss und das trinkblasenfach praktischer, aber beim trail die echten seitentaschen mit reizverschluss.


Hääh??
Ich benutze den FR Trail in S, mein Freund den Enduro in M/L. Durch die unterschiedlichen Größen (S und M/L) haben die beiden Rucksäcke ein ähnliches Volumen. Wenn sein Enduro irgendwann mal durch ist, will sich mein Freund allerdings auch eher den FR Trail kaufen, auch wenn er dann größer ist - nämlich genau wegen des externen Wasserfachs des FR Trails!
Bei Tagestouren im Sommer wenn man unterwegs Wasser auffüllen muss, ist das sehr praktisch, da man nicht den ganzen Rucksack auspacken muss, um die Wasserblase wieder ordentlich einzustecken. Und ehrlich gesagt finde ich das zu Hause auch praktisch - denn eigentlich sind bei uns gewisse Sachen eh immer im Rucksack und werden selten ausgräumt. Zumindest bei mir nicht, bei meinem Freund schon - wegen Wasser...

Persönlich finde ich etwas mehr Volumen nicht verkehrt, zumal man es ja gut zusammenzurren kann. Im Winter hat man etwas mehr Platz für Wechselklamotten, im Sommer kann man im Zweifelsfall die Schoner direkt einstecken statt draußen anzuschnallen. Und dann passt auch die Regenhülle besser.

Wir haben auch beide das große Tour-modell für Mehrtagestouren noch im Keller. Vielleicht braucht es da nicht unbedingt den Protektor - für mich war da aber auch die Passform der Evoc-Rucksäcke maßgeblich. Gerade wenn ich einen schweren Rucksack auf dem Rücken habe, sollte der richtig gut sitzen und nicht wackeln. So wurde mein Deuter Transalp ausgemustert - der ist zum Wandern aber super.


----------



## everywhere.local (14. November 2018)

um das mal abzukürzen: 16 L.
Der Thread ist ja eh etwas fragwürdig. Nun hast wenigstens deine Antwort.


----------



## Meaculum (14. November 2018)

Habe nochmals auf der Evoc-Seite nachgesehen: Es sind in M/L genau 250 g Unterschied, das Regencover wiegt wohl 50 g - sind also 200 g Differenz. Von den Maßen her scheinen beide bis auf die Dicke identisch zu sein, da hat der Trail 3 cm mehr (wirkt dadurch Voluminöser).

Das mit dem getrennten Fach für die Trinkblase könnte auch noch pro Trail sein. Mag es bei meinem Deuter Transalp den ich jetzt habe, auch nicht so gerne immer bei vollen Rucksack da hin und her zu räumen. Für mich wirds wohl eher der Trail werden.

P.S. Wenn Du eh beide vor Dir liegen hast, dann sollte die Entscheidung doch noch leichter fallen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## missfranzi (14. November 2018)

kleiner Nachtrag - in XL sollte das Volumen des Enduro auch eher bei 18l liegen... da ist dann gar nicht mehr so viel Unterschied.


----------



## Trail-Fox (14. November 2018)

bastifunbiker schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ja eh *mehr als* fragwürdig.



Korrigiert


----------



## platt_ziege (14. November 2018)

missfranzi schrieb:


> ...nämlich genau wegen des externen Wasserfachs des FR Trails!


war wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt. ein fach haben ja beide, aber beim trail ist das fach ja auf der unterseite der oberseite   , während beim enduro so wie ich es eigentlich von bisher allen trinkrucksäcken kenne, auf der rücken zugewandten seite.
d.h. beim öffnen des hauptfachs vom trail, hat man man den schlauch oben quer übers fach liegen, was ich recht unpraktisch finde.


> Persönlich finde ich etwas mehr Volumen nicht verkehrt, zumal man es ja gut zusammenzurren kann. Im Winter hat man etwas mehr Platz für Wechselklamotten, im Sommer kann man im Zweifelsfall die Schoner direkt einstecken statt draußen anzuschnallen. Und dann passt auch die Regenhülle besser.


das mit mehr grösse sehe ich auch so, aber da es wie gesagt eh auf 3 hinauslaufen wird, hab ich diesen mehr als fragwürdigen dämlichen und vollkommen unsinnigen fred aufgemacht, so dass sich auch wieder leute beteiligen können, die absolut nix zur frage beizutragen haben 


> Gerade wenn ich einen schweren Rucksack auf dem Rücken habe, sollte der richtig gut sitzen und nicht wackeln. So wurde mein Deuter Transalp ausgemustert - der ist zum Wandern aber super.


sehe ich ganz genauso und wie erwähnt, finde ich auch dass die evocs aufgrund ihrer formgebung beim/fürs biken besser sitzen.
zum wandern hab ich noch 2 osprey ag rucksäcke, die absolut empfehlenswert sind!


Meaculum schrieb:


> Habe nochmals auf der Evoc-Seite nachgesehen: Es sind in M/L genau 250 g Unterschied, das Regencover wiegt wohl 50 g - sind also 200 g Differenz.


ich werd der sache nachher mal mit der küchenwaage auf den grund gehen 


> Das mit dem getrennten Fach für die Trinkblase könnte auch noch pro Trail sein.


siehe oben 


> Wenn Du eh beide vor Dir liegen hast, dann sollte die Entscheidung doch noch leichter fallen!


ja, könnte man meinen. hier lagen ja noch mehrere andere zur auswahl rum, insofern bin ich schon froh über die reduzierung der auswahl auf zwei stück


----------



## Meaculum (14. November 2018)

platt_ziege schrieb:


> war wohl missverständlich ausgedrückt. ein fach haben ja beide, aber beim trail ist das fach ja auf der unterseite der oberseite   , während beim enduro so wie ich es eigentlich von bisher allen trinkrucksäcken kenne, auf der rücken zugewandten seite.
> d.h. beim öffnen des hauptfachs vom trail, hat man man den schlauch oben quer übers fach liegen, was ich recht unpraktisch finde.



Verstehe ich nicht 
Beim Trail kommt die Trinkblase doch ins hinterste Fach zum Protektor und von da mittig oben geht der Schlauch raus. Wie bei allen anderen Rucksäcken auch. Oder bin ich jetzt auf dem Holzweg weil ich den Rucksack Grad nicht vorliegen habe?

Ob das Fach nun vorne oder hinten ist sollte doch egal sein, wenn es das Hauptfach nicht tangiert?

P.S. War gerade auf der Evocseite. Da gibt's nen Unterschied zwischen Blackline/ Unlimited und 2018er Modell. Bei ersteren ist auch die Klettschlaufe am "Deckel" und beim 2018er dann an der Rückseite. Das Fach ist aber bei beiden am Deckel. Ob es nen Unterschied macht? Keine Ahnung... 

Habe mich nun für den Trail entschieden. Für mich der bessere Allrounder


----------



## missfranzi (14. November 2018)

@Meaculum Du hast schon Recht: Beim Trail ist die Trinkblase in einer Extratasche mit RV, hinterm Hauptfach, d.h. Man muss das Hauptfach nicht öffnen, um daran zu kommen. Der Schlauch hat dann aus diesem Fach auch eine Öffnung Richtung Rücken, kommt also mit dem Hauptfach auch nicht in die Quere.
Beim Enduro ist so eine eingenähte Tasche im Hauptfach, in die die Trinkblase eingesteckt wird. Wenn der Rucksack voller ist, kann man die volle Trinkblase nur sehr schlecht ordentlich da reinbugsieren...
@platt_ziege ich kann mir grad nicht vorstellen, wie du dir das vorstellst


----------



## Meaculum (14. November 2018)

@missfranzi Genau wegen dem extra Fach nehme ich jetzt auch den Trail. Das rumgepoppel bei vollem Rucksack kenne ich von meinem Transalp (der mir aber zum Wandern lieber ist als zum Biken, denn da sitzt er wie ich finde nicht ganz optimal)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## platt_ziege (14. November 2018)

hier mal verbildlicht was ich meine:
1. trail 





2. enduro blackline


----------



## Meaculum (14. November 2018)

Danke für die Bilder. Finde ich nicht weiter schlimm, da es eh ein extra Fach ist. Oder hat da jemand gegenteilige Erfahrungen aus der Praxis? Kann mir sogar vorstellen das die Trinkblase, wenn sie voll ist, beim Trail leichter reingeht weil es kein so leichtes Täschchen ist, sondern fest mit dem stabileren Deckel verbunden ist. 

Die Kaufentscheidung sollte aber nicht davon abhängig sein finde ich.


----------



## missfranzi (14. November 2018)

Bilder - ja, so sehen unsere Rucksäcke auch aus...



platt_ziege schrieb:


> d.h. beim öffnen des hauptfachs vom trail, hat man man den schlauch oben quer übers fach liegen, was ich recht unpraktisch finde.


Trotzdem sehe ich dein Problem damit nicht. 
Trinkschlauch geht in das Fach vom Rücken aus und kommt gar nicht bis zum Hauptfach. Ansonsten, RV auf, Schlauch einklicken, Trinksack rein, RV zu... Ob die Trinkblase dann in dem Beutel drin ist, oder einfach so im RV-Fach ist, ist egal, Geschmacksache, und kommt vielleicht auf die Trinkblase an. Ich schau immer nur, dass der EinklickStutzen für den Schlauch vom Rücken weg zeigt...


----------



## platt_ziege (14. November 2018)

oh man, ihr habt natürlich beide recht.
das kommt dabei raus, wenn ich nicht ausgeschlafen bin, heute eher das krasse gegenteil.
ich war in dem glauben, dass das fach beim trail wo die trinkblase rein kommt, auch das hauptfach ist, dem ja nicht so ist.
insofern ist das dafür abgetrennte fach natürlich eher ein vorteil.

wiegen werde ich lieber erst morgen, wer weiss was da dann für ein quatsch bei raus kommt


----------



## missfranzi (14. November 2018)

Dann gut Nacht ...


----------



## Meaculum (15. November 2018)

Dann bin ich auf die Ergebnisse der Waage gespannt. Danach würde ich sagen: Entscheide Dich. Soweit liegen die beiden bis auf das Extrafach und den Seitenfächern mit RV ja nicht auseinander. Denke jede Wahl wird eine richtige sein


----------



## platt_ziege (15. November 2018)

alter schwede, ich hoffe sehr dass es schlafentzugsbedingt ist, ansonsten sollte ich ggf besser schonmal richtung ehbeick oder gleich fortbewegungsmittel ausm sanitätshaus ausschau halten:

@missfranzi hat auch hiermit recht, dass der enduro in xl nicht 16l sondern 18l fasst!
@Meaculum hat korrekt recherchiert und geschlussfolgert: die differenz liegt, nachdem ich aus dem ja deutlich schwereren trail meine regenklamotten rausgenommen habe   bei 200g ohne regencover, sprich enduro 1200g, trail 1400g.

ich denke, wenn mir nicht noch irgendjemand sagt, dass die "bessere" belüftung auch in der praxis bei den blackline DEUTLICH besser ist, werde ich mich wohl auch für den trail entscheiden, einfach wg den seitentaschen und dem extra blasen fach.


----------



## Meaculum (16. November 2018)

Na dann sind alle Dinge geklärt und in der Tat sieht so ein FR Trail auch mit Rollator sehr schick aus


----------



## bobbycar (16. November 2018)

Verkaufe alle drei Rucksäcke und investiere das Geld in einen Deutschkurs mit Schwerpunkt auf Orthographie und schriftliches Ausdrucksvermögen.


----------



## platt_ziege (16. November 2018)

bobbycar schrieb:


> Verkaufe alle drei Rucksäcke und investiere das Geld in einen Deutschkurs mit Schwerpunkt auf Orthographie und schriftliches Ausdrucksvermögen.


woooooooooow, wollt zwar grad radl gehn, aber auf solch unfassbar geistreichen als auch für alle hilfreichen kommentar muss ich ja noch reagieren!
inzwischen bin ich ein vehementer verfechter der schulfpflicht, genauso wie gartenarbeit für senioren, damit die einen mich nicht im netz mit ihrem schwachsinn belästigen und die anderen, damit sie von der strasse runter sind und keine drogen verticken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meaculum (3. Dezember 2018)

Wie hast Du Dich denn entschieden? Ich habe inzwischen den FR Trail zuhause und bin sehr überrascht, dass er fast größer wirkt als der Deuter Transalp 25, den ich noch habe. 

Da hätte der FR Enduro auf jeden Fall auch gereicht, jedoch ist das extra Fach für Protektor und Trinkblase schon sehr schön... da stört wirklich nichts im Hauptfach und die beiden Seitentaschen mit Reißverschluss finde ich persönlich auch ganz praktisch für Kleinzeug wo man schnell mal ran muß.


----------



## platt_ziege (26. März 2019)

Meaculum schrieb:


> Wie hast Du Dich denn entschieden? Ich habe inzwischen den FR Trail zuhause und bin sehr überrascht, dass er fast größer wirkt als der Deuter Transalp 25, den ich noch habe.
> 
> Da hätte der FR Enduro auf jeden Fall auch gereicht, jedoch ist das extra Fach für Protektor und Trinkblase schon sehr schön... da stört wirklich nichts im Hauptfach und die beiden Seitentaschen mit Reißverschluss finde ich persönlich auch ganz praktisch für Kleinzeug wo man schnell mal ran muß.


scusi, hab dein posting übersehen, aber ich hätte eh nix sagen können, da ich mich erst heute entschieden habe.
der hintergrund war, dass ich heute erst meine erste 3l blase bekommen habe.
nachdem ich sie in den enduro gepackt habe, habe ich erst gemerkt dass es eine weise entscheidung war, keine entscheidung getroffen zu haben.
denn die grösse habe ich echt unterschätz und da ist im enduro dann ja nicht mehr wirklich viel platz.
ergo hab ich mich für den trail entschieden, u.a. auch wegen den verschliessbaren seitentaschen, dem extra fach für die blase und das regencover.

jetzt fehlt nur noch die antwort auf DIESE frage...


----------



## FXP_Freak (21. Mai 2020)

Ich bin gerade in derselben Situation und überlege welchen Evoc ich mir kaufe. Schwanke zwischen dem Trail Blackline und dem alten Modell vom Trail. 
Unterschied ist ja wohl nur das abgeblich die Belüftung am Rücken sowie am Bauchgurt besser sein soll beim Blackline. Hat jemand zufällig beide ?
Weil von der Farbe gefallen mir die alten bunten Modelle besser und würde wirklich nur wegen der Belüftung das Blackline Modell wählen. 
Das Marketing erzählt ja immer viel, von daher würden mich reelle Meinungen interessieren.


----------



## platt_ziege (21. Mai 2020)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> Weil von der Farbe gefallen mir die alten bunten Modelle besser und würde wirklich nur wegen der Belüftung das Blackline Modell wählen.
> Das Marketing erzählt ja immer viel, von daher würden mich reelle Meinungen interessieren.


man kann sich eigentlich denken wenn man sich die bilder betrachtet, dass das reines marketinggeschwurbel ist und in der praxis keinen unterschied macht


----------



## FXP_Freak (22. Mai 2020)

Gehe ich auch stark von aus. Aber hätte ja sein können das jemand das alte und neue Modell hat und was dazu sagen kann. 
Du hast doch beide Modelle gehabt. Hast die nur zuhause liegen gehabt oder auch mal auf dem Bike getestet ?


----------

